# June 2014 POTM Voting Thread



## runnah (Jul 1, 2014)

Another good month!

1. Field of Stars by jsecordphoto






2.The Sky Was Angry That Day by runnah





3. Yeller Bird by oldhippy





4. Borneo Romance by Twannie1980





5. Male Quail on the lookout by nzmacro





6.Many Angles of George by coastalconn





7. Rob Zombie by Milky





8. Three Graces by Sashbar





9. Zoo Walk Part II by robbins.photo





10. Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus by Orionmystery





11. Carterton Shed by Wozza





12. Mr. Brown by Darkshadow





13. Fly on a Flower by Mishele





14. The Stairs by Tuna


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 1, 2014)

I refuse to cast my vote.. Even if I judge very harshly, I truly can't shortlist them to below 9. :banghead:


----------



## Designer (Jul 24, 2014)

Bumping this thread.

Don't forget to vote this month!


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

Designer said:


> Bumping this thread.  Don't forget to vote this month!



Thanks!


----------



## hamlet (Jul 28, 2014)

Great job everyone, very good selection.


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow.  What a month.  But I only get to pick one???


----------



## snerd (Jul 28, 2014)

Really! Can I vote for at least 2?!


----------



## snerd (Jul 28, 2014)

Oop's! I think I just created a tie!


----------



## Designer (Jul 29, 2014)

snerd said:


> Oop's! I think I just created a tie!



LOL!


----------



## runnah (Jul 31, 2014)

last Day!


----------

